# Spouse Visa Affidivat



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

I'm about to apply for a Relative Visa (for spouse).

Among the required documents of VFS website, there is a following one:

"*The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship."*

So what is this? Is there a template for this?


----------



## EL Capitan (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi a4xiaoxiami,

Did you manage to find out what exactly do they require here?

Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

EL Capitan said:


> Hi a4xiaoxiami,
> 
> Did you manage to find out what exactly do they require here?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. I have to prepare it myself and try my luck there.


----------



## Yondo Brother (Oct 20, 2018)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I'm about to apply for a Relative Visa (for spouse).
> 
> Among the required documents of VFS website, there is a following one:
> 
> ...


Did you eventually figure this out? If so what needs to be stated in the affidavit and what extra documentation is required?


----------



## NastiaKZN (10 mo ago)

An affidavit is for unmarried couples, so if you are applying for Spousal under Life Partnership you need to include it and the template is here https://www.southafrica-usa.net/homeaffairs/forms/DHA1712 Part A.pdf


----------

